# Journey got Best Puppy in Breed



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Journey's first two shows were today...one in the morning, one in the afternoon. There were only four Standards, but our little girl showed like a dream! She took Best Puppy in Breed over a pointed Senior black puppy with a docked tail. Quite an accomplishment for a baby who just turned six months old five days ago, is a Poodle of colour, has a natural tail and is owner/handled. We were so incredibly proud of how she presented herself! What a good little girl!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

That is absolutely WUNDERBAR! Congratulations to Journey and her proud family! Sylvia


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you! We could not be happier!


----------



## Paragon (Feb 18, 2012)

Arreau,

You can do it!!! SEEEE!!! Each time it gets a bit less awful for you....Have fun with her...she is your own BIS, and don't let anyone tell you different! I kinda like her too if you don't already gather... Congratulations! I know it was a long haul to get back in the ring. Be ready to take the criticisims of those who are jealous. Ignore them! Good luck tomorrow! you deserve the win!

Paragon


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Congratulations!

What a rewarding show weekend! So happy you guys are in the ring - and being recognized.

YIP eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee



Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Congrats! Could this be merely the beginning of an awesome....JOURNEY? 

--Q


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

*Thrilled for you*

From one red poodle mommy to another:
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roulette (Feb 18, 2011)

Great to hear..congratulations!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I am not one bit surprised! Congrats!


----------



## critterclipper (Jun 13, 2010)

Congrats! I KNEW she would do well!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Eklectic (Nov 9, 2009)

Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

Congratulations to you and beautiful Journey! May this be the first of many!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

She got Reserve Winners Bitch yesterday to a black three year old girl who had to be clipped off and grown out again when she was at four points. That girl went on to get third in Group and is up to six points! Today she got reserve Winners Bitch against the opposite girl, who is also black and also pointed. The placements seemed to be all over the place, but for a junior puppy to get two reserves and a BPIB, I am thrilled!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

And you should be thrilled.  I am most happy that you are showing her yourself. My novice observation is that there can be a connection between the dog and their owner which makes an extra spark in the dog. They are plain happy to be there with their owner. That is hard to overlook. Yah, the professionals know people, but if you have a good dog, and you do, you can do it yourself!


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Congratulations on your wins!! Very nice to see that YOU are showing her !!


----------

